# How long before Im back training after gyno surgery?



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

Im about to have gynecomastia surgery and I was wondering how long it will be until I can train again. I know the docs say it will be around 6 weeks, but Im sure in the 'real world' (assuming that all goes well) that it shouldnt be that long.

Does anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I donno mate. but out of interest how bad was this gyno before the op? Got any pics you care to share?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Surely not that long. My gf went for consultation for breast implants yesterday and was told she would be back weight training in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

2-3 i think


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

wyllis100 said:


> Im about to have gynecomastia surgery and I was wondering how long it will be until I can train again. I know the docs say it will be around 6 weeks, but Im sure in the 'real world' (assuming that all goes well) that it shouldnt be that long.
> 
> Does anyone have similar experiences?


few days mate if careful

I know several who have had it done its no big deal

Unless you gyno was the size of a melon in which case heed docs advice


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> few days mate if careful
> 
> I know several who have had it done its no big deal
> 
> Unless you gyno was the size of a melon in which case* heed docs advice*


Very good advice Joe, obviously something you stick to yourself....

:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

estfna said:


> Very good advice Joe, obviously something you stick to yourself....
> 
> :lol:


If i did that i would look like offo right now:lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Holy Sh1t look at your siggy now....lol OMG, that looks like some Makaveli work.


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

Actually my gyno is not that bad, no one can notice it but I know its there and no matter what I do to control it nothing works its getting bigger. The surgeon said that I dont need to have it done, he also said thought that he normally deals with very bad cases and has no knowledge of bodybuilders etc.

Glad to here that it wont be that long before Im back training, hate the thought of missing a few workouts lol.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

What surgeon are you using mate and how much you paying? Depends what method hes using, but generally around one month to be on the safe side.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Take a week off completely, enjoy the rest.

You can train legs pretty much the following week.

Third week everything else except pecs and pulldowns.

Pecs and pulldowns last when the area is no longer tender, it was about a month for me - even if the superficial stitches have healed, the deeper cut might not have.


----------



## super123 (Feb 9, 2009)

wyllis100 said:


> Im about to have gynecomastia surgery and I was wondering how long it will be until I can train again. I know the docs say it will be around 6 weeks, but Im sure in the 'real world' (assuming that all goes well) that it shouldnt be that long.
> 
> Does anyone have similar experiences?


just wondering did you get your surgery on the nhs or did you go private, if so what was the cost


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

super123 said:


> just wondering did you get your surgery on the nhs or did you go private, if so what was the cost


You can go through the National Health Service.

You might need to lay it on a bit thick with the GP to get referred. Complain that its very painful, keeps you awake when you roll over at night, say that the lump is getting bigger, you are conscious of it and embarrassed by it, etc, etc....


----------



## Chief74 (Jan 3, 2009)

Personally i took two weeks off, before starting light and training bodyparts that dont stretch that area; i.e avoid chins/pulldowns, pullovers etc, but bicep curls, tricep pressdowns are okay.

There was virtually no swelling after my op, just light bruising; to be fair my gyno wasn't that severe.

Just kick back and enjoy the rest; you'll be back training hard in a month which in the bigger scheme of bodybuilding isn't long...

Good luck!!!


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i was in the gym on the cross trainer the next day.

i didnt train hard for about a week, but the recovery wasnt bad at all tbh.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

was back in gym the next week , training very light, but had mine removed via arm pit.. so on two butterfly stiches either side


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

mine was similar mate. a little hole each side near my ribs. could hardly see it even imediatly after surgery.

never got the gland out though so its still there a bit


----------

